# Photo comp - christmas



## 4NGU$

well i thought it best to take in the holiday season so here it is 

*The theme for this one is CHRISTMAS *

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to *No Bigger Than* *800 x 600* *please resize or i wont use it *
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.


one last note : i don't want to see any _Ho ho hoe's _ 

=========================================================================================================

heres mine : 
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_4113c-1.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies

I'll be using this one for now:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/IMG_0926.jpg





Bob


----------



## 4NGU$

oh yeah and im going to give a day after the comp is full so people can change the image if they want


----------



## vroom_skies

They can change it the entire time we're waiting for entries.


----------



## The_Other_One

I had a fairly neat picture I took recently of the tree.  If I find it or re-take it in time, I'll post it...


----------



## Ben

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/Pro Photography/Stuff097.jpg


----------



## epidemik

http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/6475/treebaddq0.jpg






Bleck didnt turn out well. Hopefully I'll get a better one before the voting period.


Awww. No ho ho hoes?!?!


----------



## 4NGU$

BuuuuuuuuuuuuMP ! 

vroom could ya change the size to 800-600 or below please


----------



## vroom_skies

I'll contemplate it.
It's a pain to have two different sizes of the same photo in my photo bucket account.

Frankly, I honestly don't see the point of 800x600 anyways, the main argument I hear is some people are still on 56k. Well sorry to break it to you, but technology doesn't stop. It's up to you to stay updated.

Anyways, I don't know if that my set image yet, so I'll take care of it when I know.
Bob


----------



## epidemik

vroom_skies said:


> I'll contemplate it.
> It's a pain to have two different sizes of the same photo in my photo bucket account.
> 
> Frankly, I honestly don't see the point of 800x600 anyways, the main argument I hear is some people are still on 56k. Well sorry to break it to you, but technology doesn't stop. It's up to you to stay updated.
> 
> Anyways, I don't know if that my set image yet, so I'll take care of it when I know.
> Bob



It looks sorta outa sink when some images are tiny and others take the whole page. IDK, its visually more pleasing. 

Suggestion: Just reupload it to: http://www.imageshack.us/
Check the box and it automatically resizes it for you. Then you can keep the big one in your photobucket since that seemss to mean a lot to you


----------



## ThatGuy16

angus, you should sell that to a greeting card company


----------



## vroom_skies

epidemik said:


> It looks sorta out of sink when some images are tiny and others take the whole page. IDK, its visually more pleasing.
> 
> Suggestion: Just re upload it to: http://www.imageshack.us/
> Check the box and it automatically resizes it for you. Then you can keep the big one in your photo bucket since that seems to mean a lot to you



Based upon that everyone else should upgrade to 1024 x 768. Not only will it be more visually pleasing continuous wise, but  also the level of detail will be higher and therefore a higher quality image. 

What you have to understand about me is that I am a very efficient and streamlined individual. I don't like having multiple means of accomplishing the same goal. Nor do I like having unnecessary copies of files.

Thats just the way I am, simple and efficient. hehe

Bob


----------



## epidemik

vroom_skies said:


> Based upon that everyone else should upgrade to 1024 x 768. Not only will it be more visually pleasing continuous wise, but  also the level of detail will be higher and therefore a higher quality image.



I agree. 
The argument against that (i would assume) is that some members resolutions are only 1024x768. I predict your argument will be that they need to upgrade. I sense a pattern  I believe the main reason behind these requests is so that we can be open to as many members as possible. 



vroom_skies said:


> What you have to understand about me is that I am a very efficient and streamlined individual. I don't like having multiple means of accomplishing the same goal. Nor do I like having unnecessary copies of files.
> 
> Thats just the way I am, simple and efficient. hehe
> 
> Bob



You could've done it in the time it took you to write that post. You wouldnt have multiple coppies, youd upload the copy and imageshack would automatically resize it. You would post the imageshack url and you would never have to think about it again...you only lost 45 seconds of your life to meet a simple request that would help others be efficient.


----------



## vroom_skies

epidemik said:


> I agree.
> The argument against that (i would assume) is that some members resolutions are only 1024x768. I predict your argument will be that they need to upgrade. I sense a pattern  I believe the main reason behind these requests is so that we can be open to as many members as possible.
> 
> You could've done it in the time it took you to write that post. You wouldn't have multiple copies, you'd upload the copy and imageshack would automatically resize it. You would post the imageshack url and you would never have to think about it again...you only lost 45 seconds of your life to meet a simple request that would help others be efficient.



Well, to be blunt. This is a computer forum where the majority of common members are enthusiast, and have decent computers. Even if it was the later, this forum is basically at the bare minimum in terms of system resources lol. So the answer to that would be yes, technology waits for no one. 

I don't think you got my point before. I never stated that it was hard or time consuming. What I said was that I like things to be simple and efficient. I've used various photo hosting sites in the past and have come to like photo bucket the best. Now when I upload my images to PB, I don't plan on uploading one of each size. I would pick one res that I prefer. That happens to be 1024 x 768. This is because I like to use the best quality option.

Anyways. I never said I wouldn't resize it. I'm just waiting till I decide on my final entry for the contest.

BTW- I'm not trying to sound rude, I just like throwing my point of view out there. So lets end this before it gets out of hand.

Bob


----------



## ben_ben26

Thought id enter, heres mine:







Angus: Very nice pic mate!!


----------



## epidemik

vroom_skies said:


> BTW- I'm not trying to sound rude, I just like throwing my point of view out there. So lets end this before it gets out of hand.



Same here. 


Ben nice pic.



I was just sorta curious, are all you guys using Digital SLRs?
I hope i get one for xmas, this point and shoot isnt doing it for me.


----------



## 4NGU$

ThatGuy16 said:


> angus, you should sell that to a greeting card company



its already in print on a charity x-mas card 

thanks ben_ben  


vroom if it is such a problem i will save it and resize it for you 
(if your worried about confusing things on your photobucket you could just make a separate file ) 
we use 800 by 600 so every one can see the whole image on there screen and we make every one use the same size because then no one gets an unfair advantage for having a bigger image 

just humor me for this comp then make a vote about it if you want


----------



## Punk

Nice pic 4NGU$ but it really looks fake :S


----------



## Ben

webbenji said:


> Nice pic 4NGU$ but it really looks fake :S



Looks real to me....


----------



## Punk

Come on look at the dog... It is edited too much, I mean wayyy too much...


----------



## Kornowski

I don't see how the dog is edited at all, maybe some hugh / sat changes or light balance, other than that, nothing...


----------



## jimmymac

ThatGuy16 said:


> angus, you should sell that to a greeting card company


 

if i recall right they were created for christmas cards


----------



## Punk

The black dog looks like a painting lol


----------



## epidemik

It just looks perfectly colored. 
Not necesarrily edited. 
Deep is sorta the word id use to describe it. 
Nice job.


----------



## vroom_skies

4NGU$ said:


> vroom if it is such a problem i will save it and resize it for you
> (if your worried about confusing things on your photobucket you could just make a separate file )
> we use 800 by 600 so every one can see the whole image on there screen and we make every one use the same size because then no one gets an unfair advantage for having a bigger image
> 
> just humor me for this comp then make a vote about it if you want



You guys aren't getting what I'm saying. I never said I wouldn't change it. I'm just waiting for my final entry, thats all. Also, I'm not worried about getting things confused either, just reread my previous posts to see what I was really saying.
I know we had a larger poll on what res you use, where there were a few 800x600 users, but I couldn't find it. However in this small scale poll no one voted for 800x600.
http://www.computerforum.com/general-computer-chat/poll-315-what-size-setting-do-you-use.html

I'll pretend I didn't read that last line.
Bob


----------



## 4NGU$

jimmymac said:


> if i recall right they were created for christmas cards



indeed it was and its are in no way edited it only has a crop 


i meant make a poll on what size the submissions are going to be for the next comp for this one its 800-600 you can sort out what you wish to use after this one 


i just noticed nobody but vroom has given an actually url with there image so if you could all do that aswell please


----------



## epidemik

K added it. 
I think im taking a new pic after school today


----------



## 4NGU$

buuuuuuummmmmmppppppp cmon guys we only have 5 pics and somebody still has to add there url


----------



## Kornowski

I've got one, uploading it now


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine, thought I'd try something out of the box 

http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/1403/video038ye3.jpg


----------



## epidemik

Lame.
My moms camera is a POS.
Then i was telling her how i really wanted a DSLR and shes like yup it was on your xmas list. Then for some reason i said that a cheap one was like 500$ and she was like OH wow. So im not getting one for xmas and my pic sucks. Haha, well it looks like ill have another day or so to mess with this thing.


----------



## TFT

http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/9955/christmas200636ky3.jpg


----------



## Punk

Poll coming up?


----------



## 4NGU$

tbh i was hoping for more than 7 entries ?


----------



## epidemik

can we wait a couple more days...has it really been a week already?

I wish my parents would put out the presents lol. They wait till santa comes to put theirs out. Actually santa usually fills our stockings nad eats our cookies. Most presents come from my parents.

My vote goes to having the poll day after xmas (so i can get pics of my presents under the tree)


----------



## 4NGU$

thats what i was thinking coz everyone willl be too busy to vote over x-mas n what not


----------



## ben_ben26

Heres the URL for my entry:

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/8949/cphotoaw9.jpg


*Photo Again:*


----------



## Ben

Well, it's been more than 7 days. Gonna get the poll up anytime soon?


----------



## epidemik

meh i hate my pic but im not gonna get anything better.
Oh well...
Have we agreed its time to put it up?

Ill do it if you all are just too lazy. I just wanna make sure its time.


----------



## 4NGU$

sorry could you please set it up for me  

im really not very well


----------



## Calibretto

Um I don't know how many contestants there are so far but here's mine:


----------



## Ben

Calibretto said:


> Um I don't know how many contestants there are so far but here's mine:



lol, *someone* hasn't been in the off topic section in a while 

Poll.


----------



## Calibretto

aw dang. I didn't know the polls were held in the off topic section. shoot.


----------

